

Ask YC: A good free solution for VOIP? - igorhvr

I am trying to find a good free software (preferably) or open source (at the very least) solution for VOIP in Linux.<p>I don't want to depend on anyone else - so it must a solution where I run my own servers (peer-to-peer would also be acceptable). Ideally, I would like a solution as good/practical and high-quality - once setup - as Skype.<p>XMPP and an integrated chat system would also be nice but are not required.<p>There seem to be literally dozens of options with no clear winner - which is why I am turning to your help, hoping that some of you had the same need previously and have some experience to share.
======
awad
My knowledge in this field is somewhat weak but from what I can recall
Asterisk, FreeSWITCH, and Kamailio all allow for SIP communiction. FreeSWITCH
and Kamailio also support Jabber.

Asterisk, it seems, has the largest developer community and support. If you're
looking into using it, there is an open source version of trixbox, which
should simplify the Asterisk set up and administration.

